# Chicken Wings on the Rec-Tec RT-700



## CountyCop911

I recently purchased a Rec-Tec RT-700 and have only experienced Ribs and Pork Steaks.  My Family likes me to cook some Chicken Wings or Brats as appetizers.  I have the extra two racks for the RT-700.  My question is: has anyone tried cooking Wings at the same time as maybe a Pork at 225-250?  I do not know for sure however I suspect without direct heat on the skin to break it down, that they will become somewhat rubbery however that is a speculation on my part.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Jabiru

I’m no expert but I do mine at 250 then finish @ 375


----------



## pineywoods

You are correct at 225-250 the skin will be like rubber. Smoke it at 225-250 and when done either drop them into some 350 degree oil or onto a preheated grill or into a preheated oven just long enough to crisp the skin.
About every Thanksgiving I smoke some turkeys to about 145 degrees then carefully drop it into some 350 degree oil till it gets done. It's the best of both worlds smoked turkey and fried turkey all in the same bird.


----------



## sandyut

I just did a big batch of wings on my Bull.  Ran the on smoke 180 for about an hour or so. The cranked them to 350 till they got to 170.  Turned out great and skin was very crispy   Might run them on smoke a little longer but that’s splitting hairs.  I rubbed half in a bloody may rub and the others in franks. 

If you are a Costco shopper.  They have wings 10lb for $20 and they are good


----------



## CountyCop911

sandyut said:


> I just did a big batch of wings on my Bull.  Ran the on smoke 180 for about an hour or so. The cranked them to 350 till they got to 170.  Turned out great and skin was very crispy   Might run them on smoke a little longer but that’s splitting hairs.  I rubbed half in a bloody may rub and the others in franks.
> 
> If you are a Costco shopper.  They have wings 10lb for $20 and they are good



180? Is that the "LOW" setting on the controller?  Because the dial only goes to 200, at least on mine.

Thanks for the Guidance.


----------



## sandyut

yup 180 is the lowest setting below 200, when you turn it below 200 it just says low but its 180.  i think its "extreme smoke" or something.  All the way down = 180.  it was kinda cold when i did these and the smoke level seemed kinda average, but if it was warmer the fan would have continued to cycle on and off and make mo smoke - it cycled for a while but the wind kicked up and then it stayed on to maintain temps.  (like the fan cycles when you turn it down from 300 to 200 for example).

I am over the cold weather...ready for hot and more smokin


----------



## sandyut

here is a link
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/wings-two-ways-and-poppers.285989/


----------



## CountyCop911

Tried the Low Temp for about an Hour then cranked it up to about 300.  I planned on dousing some of them in hot sauce and return to grill for about 15 minutes.  I went outside to start that process however my Grandson and two of his Football Buddies (~ 800 Pounds) got to them before I had the chance to try that method.  Did not get an after picture as well.  Very few remained however did manage to have 2 or 3 myself without loosing an arm reaching for them in the feeding frenzy.  Used the Rec-Tec Greek and Asian Rubs.


----------



## sandyut

that is a great looking Bull full-o-wings!  I have those rubs too but haven't tried them yet.  you like?  Ive been out of town and I am very tired and it pouring rain - so will smoke another day.


----------



## CountyCop911

Tried a few of the Rubs, all different and all were good.


----------

